# John Deere 327 baler problem



## prestigefarms (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello all...... I have hay down and need help ASAP. Baler keeps shearing fly-wheel bolts. Something is out of time and I dont have a manual for this baler (believe me, I will have next week) noise coming from the plunger hitting the plunger stop at every revolution of the plunger arm. Everytime the shear pins breaks (could be 10 bales or up to 25 when the pin shears)- the baler is in the same operation stage everytime it happens: bale is almost ready to kick, needles arent quite locked back (I need to do this by hand once I replace the shear bolt) I'd say I pull them back approx 6 inch to lock the needles. My brother says to STOP baling before i break a needle. I've checked everything and have no clue what else to look for. Anyone have timing diestions to share?


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I wish I could help you out here but I don't know a thing about a JD baler. The only advice I ccan give is to look for timing marks on the plunger crank arm (I assume it has them) turn baler in direction of normal rotation, and look for other timing marks throughout the baler...

More advice would be to take a chance and download a manual (no advice for what site) and use it at least that will be instant results.
Best of luck...


----------



## midniteplowboyy (Jul 1, 2010)

Is the brake for the needles tight? Maybe its jiggling down.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

I for one would heed your brothers advice, Timing is easy to fix with a manual, broken needles suck and usually take more out with them as they break.


----------

